# Flaws in rating system.



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

Why cant a passenger rating be changed or discounted upon report?. They can do whatever they want you report it and their rating is still counted ? what is that? they get to double screw you.

Or you give a rating they deserve and a passenger can go and change their rating with lies. Another possibility.

Where's the protection or loyalty uber?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I think the riders that leave a mess that requires a cleaning fee shouldn’t have their ratings affect the drivers’ rating.

They can rate so they won’t know the difference.

But it shouldn’t affect the driver for retaliating purposes.


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I think the riders that leave a mess that requires a cleaning fee shouldn't have their ratings affect the drivers' rating.
> 
> They can rate so they won't know the difference.
> 
> But it shouldn't affect the driver for retaliating purposes.


not sure what you meant after the first sentence. But obviously less than 5 star after cleaning shouldnt count. I would add alot more situations to that


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

So, in the business world, most companies will seek to keep a customer over an employee. Unless in some situations, the employee brings in lots of new customers every month. 

Most likely, none of us are introducing a lot of riders to the company on a regular basis. They can always find new help.

Isn't the corporate world special?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Would you feel better if we could give pax badges but be able to rescind them?


----------



## Fire_Marshall_Bill (Jul 19, 2018)

aarondavid1010 said:


> Why cant a passenger rating be changed or discounted upon report?. They can do whatever they want you report it and their rating is still counted ? what is that? they get to double screw you.
> 
> Or you give a rating they deserve and a passenger can go and change their rating with lies. Another possibility.
> 
> Where's the protection or loyalty uber?


This is my ultimate problem with Uber. 50 5 star trips doesn't make my 4.95 go up but a single 1 star from an asshole makes it go down quickly to 4.94. What a joke.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Fire_Marshall_Bill said:


> This is my ultimate problem with Uber. 50 5 star trips doesn't make my 4.95 go up but a single 1 star from an asshole makes it go down quickly to 4.94. What a joke.


It's called math...


----------



## Fire_Marshall_Bill (Jul 19, 2018)

Uberbrent said:


> It's called math...


Nope. It's called bullshit. I've had 28 5 star trips already and I'm still 4.94 from the single 1 star from 4.95.


----------



## BenDrivin (Sep 21, 2017)

It took 100 5* ratings to move me .1, so it does take a long time. A 1* affects your rating imediatly though.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

aarondavid1010 said:


> Why cant a passenger rating be changed or discounted upon report?.


Because then, some drivers would report every pax who gave them a bad rating, or even ones they thought might, so the rating wouldn't count.

IMO like most such systems it's not perfect, and whichever way you tweak it, it could potentially be unfair for someone else.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Because then, some drivers would report every pax who gave them a bad rating, or even ones they thought might, so the rating wouldn't count.
> 
> IMO like most such systems it's not perfect, and whichever way you tweak it, it could potentially be unfair for someone else.


I'm sure there was abuse when rating changes were allowed before, but rid of it entirely is unfair.
To curb abuse, Uber should allow, say, 2 rating changes per day.
There are legit occasions (not retaliatory) were a change in rating is warranted and deserving:
a) If the driver, after ending ride and 5 starring, realizes that the rider left empty water bottle on floor or other garbage.
b) If rider leaves item in car, then gets real jerky about getting item back.
c) Re-rate those "tip in the app" liars
Just knowing we can change the rating, maybe keeps the pax a little more accountable.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I'm sure there was abuse when rating changes were allowed before, but rid of it entirely is unfair.
> To curb abuse, Uber should allow, say, 2 rating changes per day.
> There are legit occasions (not retaliatory) were a change in rating is warranted and deserving:
> a) If the driver, after ending ride and 5 starring, realizes that the rider left empty water bottle on floor or other garbage.
> ...


You're discussing changing the rating the driver gave, at the drivers request. The OP was (seemingly) discussing changing the rating the pax gave, at the drivers request. That's what I was addressing.

I any case, you raise some good points. I still think any rating system could end up being unfair to someone, but I guess we can try to find the fairest one possible. In the past, drivers and pax could easily change ratings they gave, that's now been completely eliminated. I prefer it the way it is, as this eliminates revenge ratings from both sides, but I guess some middle ground might be okay. A good idea might be, if drivers got 24 hours to change the ratings they gave, during which time neither rating takes effect. This is actually the same (or at least similar) to Lyfts current system.

There were a couple of times in the past, where I gave 5 stars, then later discovered they'd left food on my back seat, and changed the rating. Since we can't do that now (with Uber), the only way to avoid that, is to check as soon as they leave the car.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Fire_Marshall_Bill said:


> Nope. It's called bullshit. I've had 28 5 star trips already and I'm still 4.94 from the single 1 star from 4.95.


Do you understand how averaging works?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Do you understand how averaging works?


Not only that, once you reach 500 rides, a 5 star rating will only have a chance to affect it, if it's replacing a low rating at the other end. If a drivers' rating is high at 500 rides, it means they've got mostly 5 stars, so knocking off a low rating with a 5 is rarely gonna happen. By the time it does, they might have already got that rare low rating, so it will just even out.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fire_Marshall_Bill said:


> Nope. It's called bullshit. I've had 28 5 star trips already and I'm still 4.94 from the single 1 star from 4.95.


If you have 500 trips and the back end of your ratings look like this

5 - 5 - 5 - 5 - 5

So when you get a new 5 star, the last 5 star drops. Your rating doesnt change because you dropped a 5 star and replaced it with a 5 star but when you recieve a 1 star, it replaced a 5 star, thus your rating goes down. Your rating wont go up until a 1-4 star at the end gets dropped off by a 5 star.

There may have been moments where you got a 1 star that dropped a 1 star and never saw a shift in your rating.

Simple.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> If you have 500 trips and the back end of your ratings look like this
> 
> 5 - 5 - 5 - 5 - 5
> 
> ...


 That's why IIRC my biggest rating change took place just after I reached 500 rides. I was getting mostly 5's because I was more experienced, but the lower ones from early on were getting erased. A couple of hundred rides later, it evened out, and has been mostly the same since.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Kind of off topic but related to pax trying to give me a 1 star.

I remembered back when I first started driving Lyft, I picked up this lady that said she "used Lyft everyday and usually the bill is $8.45". 

I picked her up from work, then roughly I think it was 10 minutes to get child from daycare....we pulled out, I made the Google maps right and she went bat crazy saying "I was a scammer and must like screwing people taking the long way home"
I'm like "ma'am, it's 1.3 miles and three minutes away ". She went on a crazy temper fit about giving me one star, fighting the bill, getting me fired.

I hit end trip and I said ma'am, your bill was 8.90 cents mainly from the wait time at the pickup of your child & if I'm a scammer and I did 45 cents a ride per day, that wouldn't be a heck of a lot of money I'd be making.....she said, "shut up, can't believe you talk that way with your pax"....I said "my car ma'am, and I'll speak when I want to when I'm called a scammer & what a way to teach your child how to get free rides". 
As she was closing the the rear door, she called me every name in the book, I said several times, "buy a car ma'am, you'll have freedom to drive anywhere you like".

Anyway I sent lyft an email and they said she never paid for the ride in the 24 hours to accept charges on her end and was disputing it. They also said she wasn't able to give me the 1 star either, because you would have to accept and pay for ride to rate drivers.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

FUber math: 1 + 1 = whatever FUber wants it to be!!!


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

I got a good one the other day, first trip of my 12hours shift, 2.0x surge a nice distance, lovely rider, friendly, got to end of trip, was dark raining , I rated pax 5star probably too quickly, She now says hey sorry I spilt my drink on your seat, have a good night and walked off, 
I was now fuming, wish I could change rating, now I can’t work, I have a huge mess to clean up, it’s all over the backseat, soaked. Uber has already booked my next ping, 1min away, do i cancel, yep

The next day uber finally approves my cleaning fee, measly $40. Should have been $300. Since I lost $400 in revenue. and my rating drops, she had just given me a 1star, can’t of been anyone else, 

How is that fair, she made a mess in my car, now is rating me bad because she was charged a cleaning fee, I wonder what riders think, we make a lot of money?, or the next riders won’t mind sitting in a wet back seat? I wish I could change her rating, and uber should not have allowed her rating to be counted,


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> You're discussing changing the rating the driver gave, at the drivers request. The OP was (seemingly) discussing changing the rating the pax gave, at the drivers request. That's what I was addressing.
> 
> I any case, you raise some good points. I still think any rating system could end up being unfair to someone, but I guess we can try to find the fairest one possible. In the past, drivers and pax could easily change ratings they gave, that's now been completely eliminated. I prefer it the way it is, as this eliminates revenge ratings from both sides, but I guess some middle ground might be okay. A good idea might be, if drivers got 24 hours to change the ratings they gave, during which time neither rating takes effect. This is actually the same (or at least similar) to Lyfts current system.
> 
> There were a couple of times in the past, where I gave 5 stars, then later discovered they'd left food on my back seat, and changed the rating. Since we can't do that now (with Uber), the only way to avoid that, is to check as soon as they leave the car.


Oops. Yeah, I read that wrong.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

The rating system is perfect. Simply ignore it as it has no bearing on anything unless you suck bad enough to get deactivated, in which case - it's perfect.


----------

